# New budgie owner



## cconleynewbie (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello, I am new to owning birds and want to do the right thing, so please don't criticize me if I am doing something wrong, I am learning. I bought a female English budgie about 5 weeks ago(LouLou) and she seemed sick after a couple of days, I brought her to an avian vet and after many tests and an overnight stay everything came back normal. A woman I know who has owned birds for 40 years said she may be depressed and to get another bird. I bought a fancy parakeet (Tony) and have him housed in a separate cage right next to LouLou. It has been a week now and they talk to each other, and I let Tony out and he sits on LouLou cage and they talk, kiss -I think, and hang out, I have not noticed them being aggressive or fighting, they seem to like the company, I bought a large aviary cage to hopefully house both of them in...do you think they are ready to spend sometime together in the same cage? LouLou has perked up since bringing
Tony home..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Whenever you bring a new bird a into a place with existing birds the new bird should be quarantined for a minimum of 30 days please review this article Quarantine IS Necessary!. Hopefully Tony is healthy and has not passed anything to LouLou, I would not house them together at this time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*You definitely should not put Tony in with LouLou at this point in time. 
You need to wait for a few weeks to see if either of them end up ill since you did not quarantine Tony when you brought him home.
When the time comes to allow them in the same cage, then everything in that cage needs to be re-arranged to help prevent aggressive or territorial behavior.

How big is the cage you are planning to keep them in? Length, Width, Height?
If you do not know, please measure the cage and provide the measurements.
The spacing between the bars on the cage should be no more than 1/2".

Since you chose to get a different gender when you bought the second budgie, you will need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding if you end up keeping them in the same cage later on.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

